# Help!



## DPRK-Traveler (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi Portuguese friends!
I'm a foreigner, and I'm sorry I don't speak any Portuguese! English is not my native tongue, so sorry for any error as well.

I'm in Portugal now, and I have some vacations until I go home again.

I'm staying in Lisbon (the most beautiful city in Europe) and I would like that you could give me, something like a list, of places (modern and ancient/historical, ...) in the Lisbon-area, so that I could go out of Portugal with most of the important Portuguese places visited!

I realize that Portugal only has one big city (Lisbon) so I will stay here, because I'm having some business meeting while i'm on vacations! hno:

I had to create an e-mail adress just to register here, so I really hope to have your help!!

Thanks!


----------



## tcpor (Mar 29, 2007)

^^ In meter of facts, Lisbon is such a medium european city as Oporto. So, you can't say "Portugal only has one big city (Lisbon)"...

I think you should go to Belem (west Lisbon), where you can visit the Belem Tower and Jeronimos Palace. Please take a little tour to S. Jorge Castle, where you can wash Lisbon from the top. Also, take a foot trip to Rossio, Augusta Road and the major center avenues of the portuguese capital.

But, members from Lisbon can talk about the city better than I.

Have a nice treap! kay:


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

This should be help you 


tcpor said:


> Please take a little tour to S. Jorge Castle, where you can *wash* Lisbon from the top




e em ultimo caso, se alguem estiver com vontade de traduzir, existe sempre o roteiro do barra


----------



## tcpor (Mar 29, 2007)

^^ :hilarious

Enganei-me, "pô"! Era "watch"... Tu percebeste. :lol:


----------



## fernao (May 14, 2006)

you must go to Sintra


----------



## MarcoSousa (Mar 19, 2006)

If you like modern, you must visit "Parque das naçoes"

http://www.parquedasnacoes.pt/

For acient try "Alfama" and "Chiado"

http://www.baixachiado.pt/

To see some culture, try de new "Museu do Oriente" the "Museu dos coches" and "Centro Cultural de Belem"

http://www.museudooriente.pt/

http://www.museudoscoches-ipmuseus.pt/

http://www.ccb.pt/sites/ccb/pt-PT/Pages/default.aspx

You can go to "Sintra" and "Portinho da Arrabida" it is close to Lisbon and its very lovely.

http://www.parquesdesintra.pt/

http://www.strawberryworld-lisbon.com/lisboa/places/portinho-da-arrabida.html


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

daniel322 said:


> This should be help you
> 
> 
> 
> e em ultimo caso, se alguem estiver com vontade de traduzir, existe sempre o roteiro do barra


:hilarious

Grande Roteiro


----------



## Lissabona (Feb 24, 2008)

You should pass by an "ask me Lisboa" tourism office... if you can pass by the Arsenal street one, next to Lisbon's City Hall :tongue2: or another close by in the Commerce Square.

other offices you have in Belém, Augusta Street and Foz Palace in Restauradores


----------



## alentejolover (Jun 26, 2007)

^^

Se ele pedir posso fazer uma pergunta desta vez responde sim:laugh::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Lissabona (Feb 24, 2008)

LOOOOOOL seu metediço de comments alheios xD

:lol:


----------



## alentejolover (Jun 26, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

First of all i think you've must get well informed before saying such false things. This pic, this pic, and this pic, will show you how "small", this other portuguese city is. The name of this city it isn't even necessary to say, cause it's widely known througout the planet. I don't know where you've realized such a thing, but wherever it was, is bullshit. 

Now, your question. I think Lisbon downtown is by far the most interesting zone of the city. It's more cosmopolitan than the rest of the city, it's more beautiful, and it's more portuguese. Inside municipality limits you could also visit Parque das Nações and Belém. In the outskirts of the city you will find good beaches in Cascais zone, and beautiful natural landscape and monuments in Sintra zone. You could also visit a very small city three undred quilometers north. but beware, its so small, so small, so small... that it's possible that you can't enter in it... only if you're a gnome. (a small one!)


----------



## DPRK-Traveler (Jul 23, 2008)

tcpor said:


> ^^ In meter of facts, Lisbon is such a medium european
> city as Oporto. So, you can't say "Portugal only has one big city (Lisbon)"...
> 
> I think you should go to Belem (west Lisbon), where you can visit the Belem
> ...


Sorry, I only heard about Lisbon (the important city, and also the business
city) and Faro (the Summer city!).
I saw some photos now of Oporto, and it is a really cute historical city...
But it doesn't seems a medium european city, like Lisbon, Vienna or Barcelona!

I'll follow your advices, but I don't want to wash Lisbon! Maybe they should
get a Tanker-Airplane for that! 



daniel322 said:


> This
> should be help you
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!



fernao said:


> you must go to Sintra


I plan to go



MarcoSousa said:


> If you like modern, you must visit "Parque das naçoes"
> 
> http://www.parquedasnacoes.pt/
> 
> ...


I'll probably visit Sintra and Portinho da Arrabida, Museu dos coches and
Centro Cultural de Belem, but not Museu do Oriente... From what I saw, this
last one is a Museum about Orient... I'm tired of Orient culture for now, so I
want to see the European culture! 

But I still want to visit something more modern... I went to wikipedia, and
here are some places I want to go:
- Belém Cultural Center
- Atlantic Pavilion
- Pavilion of Portugal in Expo'98
- Vasco da Gama Tower
- Estádio José Alvalade

I also saw this photo:
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/114/313263635_a3240ff5fa.jpg?v=0
What is that building?

What is the tallest building in Lisbon?
I would like to see some modern buildings!!




Lissabona said:


> You should pass by an "ask me Lisboa" tourism office... if you can pass by the Arsenal street one, next to Lisbon's City Hall :tongue2: or another close by in the Commerce Square.
> 
> other offices you have in Belém, Augusta Street and Foz Palace in Restauradores


I will, but what I'm mainly looking for, they don't tell us to visit in such a place! I'm looking for buildings (companies headquartes, residencial buildings, ...)


----------



## DPRK-Traveler (Jul 23, 2008)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> First of all i think you've must get well informed before saying such false things. This pic, this pic, and this pic, will show you how "small", this other portuguese city is. The name of this city it isn't even necessary to say, cause it's widely known througout the planet. I don't know where you've realized such a thing, but wherever it was, is bullshit.


Sorry, but I don't need to get informed if a place is a village or a city... From where I came from Portugal is = to Lisbon and Faro! Not my fault!
And from the pics you have showed me, I continue to think that Porto itself is just a small European city!
And sorry, but at least in Asia, Oporto is not widely known!
Perhaps Asia is not in this planet!


----------



## tcpor (Mar 29, 2007)

DPRK-Traveler said:


> Sorry, but I don't need to get informed if a place is a village or a city... From where I came from Portugal is = to Lisbon and Faro! Not my fault!
> And from the pics you have showed me, I continue to think that Porto itself is just a small European city!
> And sorry, but at least in Asia, Oporto is not widely known!
> Perhaps Asia is not in this planet!


My dear, without wanting to argue to much with you about things you don't know (and, at it seems, you even care!), I continue to tell you Oporto (or Porto) is a medium city, like as Lisbon and those are data and information from European Union! Lisbon as (in is Metropolitan Area) 2,5 million habitants, although Oporto as 1,9 million. As you can see, is not a big difference.

And, for me, it's a bit strange that you know Faro because, although being Algarve's capital, it's not a well known city from worldwide tourism, like others cities in this region.

Anyway, where are you from?


----------



## Mateus_ (Feb 12, 2007)

DPRK : Democratic People's Republic of Korea, best known as North Korea.


----------



## TeKnO_Lx (Oct 19, 2004)

stay away from Porto, as you can see those guys have an inferiority complex and are generaly uneducated ppl ( although they kiss foreigners ass all the time like all portuguese ppl btw)

yeah Lisbon is the only real deal in Portugal

btw you should see Stadium of Luz, its way more beautiful then Sporting, i think theres tours ( ask at one of the gates or at the shop near the stadium)


----------



## tcpor (Mar 29, 2007)

TeKnO_Lx said:


> stay away from Porto, as you can see those guys have an inferiority complex and are generaly uneducated ppl ( although they kiss foreigners ass all the time like all portuguese ppl btw)
> 
> yeah Lisbon is the only real deal in Portugal
> 
> btw you should see Stadium of Luz, its way more beautiful then Sporting, i think theres tours ( ask at one of the gates or at the shop near the stadium)


:uh: hno:


----------



## Filipe Santos (Apr 14, 2008)

Mateus_ said:


> DPRK : Democratic People's Republic of Korea, best known as North Korea.


Isso seria bastante improvável, porque são poucos os norte-coreanos que podem aceder à internet!

Mas ele disse isto noutro tópico:



DPRK-Traveler said:


> I am from China, but now I'm on vacations (and some work meetings) in Portugal.
> My company has interests in DPR Korea.


Mas deixem lá o pobre do homem não conhecer o Porto!
Eu compreendo-o!


----------



## Mateus_ (Feb 12, 2007)

Filipe Santos said:


> Isso seria bastante improvável, porque são poucos os norte-coreanos que podem aceder à internet!
> 
> Mas ele disse isto noutro tópico:
> 
> ...


Improvavel talvez, mas não deixa de ser esse o sentido de DPRK.
Podem ser poucos, mas a quem tenha Internet na Coreia do Norte... Nos, não sabemos quem é esse homem...


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

TeKnO_Lx said:


> stay away from Porto, as you can see those guys have an inferiority complex and are generaly uneducated ppl ( although they kiss foreigners ass all the time like all portuguese ppl btw)
> 
> yeah Lisbon is the only real deal in Portugal
> 
> btw you should see Stadium of Luz, its way more beautiful then Sporting, i think theres tours ( ask at one of the gates or at the shop near the stadium)


:rofl: acho que tu é que tens um complexo de inferioridade qualquer, ninguem liga aos estrangeiros sequer, o karsh e tras-os-montes não ficam bem por estas bandas, é mais lá para o interior.


----------



## Filipe Santos (Apr 14, 2008)

Mateus_ said:


> Improvavel talvez, mas não deixa de ser esse o sentido de DPRK.
> Podem ser poucos, mas a quem tenha Internet na Coreia do Norte... Nos, não sabemos quem é esse homem...


Sim, mas como ele disse a empresa dele tem interesses na Coreia do Norte.. Deve ser por isso...

Não tou a ver o Kim Jong-Ill a vir ao SSC perguntar por Portugal!
Também que ultimamente Portugal gosta muito de regimes extremos (Angola, Libia, Venezuela)... mas Coreia do Norte era demais!! :lol:


----------



## Mateus_ (Feb 12, 2007)

E não tem petroleo, nem gas!


----------



## Filipe Santos (Apr 14, 2008)

Mateus_ said:


> E não tem petroleo, nem gas!


Mas é um sitio bom para esconder jornalistas mal comportados!! :lol:


----------



## Mateus_ (Feb 12, 2007)

Para isso é! Dos melhores no planeta!


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

PedroGabriel said:


> :rofl: acho que tu é que tens um complexo de inferioridade qualquer, ninguem liga aos estrangeiros sequer, o karsh e tras-os-montes não ficam bem por estas bandas, é mais lá para o interior.


In fact, in terms of inferiority complex, Tekno_Lx is the maximum exponent of that. He proved that many times indeed... his last comment in this thread is just another prove of that. while some people says good things about their cities or other cities, he says bad things about other cities... and that, is the maximum exponent of inferiority complex. :lol: so sad.... for him!


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

DPRK-Traveler: basing on the thousands and thousands of chinese and indian immigrants here, and the huge japanese touristic excursions, i really think Oporto is well known in Asia  Three of sister cities of Oporto are Macao, Nagasaki and Shangai  maybe *YOU *don't know Oporto so much, (like i dunno even the name of most of the asian cities), but for example, this japanese knows it for sure! :rofl: But yeah, the Universe where Oporto is most well known is in the Ocident World, indeed. In fact Oriental and Ocidental worlds are a little bit split in terms of recognition, from one side to other.

Well, i'm leaving. Good trip here in Portugal  tight Hugs from Porto :hug:


----------



## alentejolover (Jun 26, 2007)

Daniel...you are in great shape:lol: :cheers:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

Oh thank you.... but i'm hungry, maybe you could prepare an Açordinha for me :cheers: I swear i prepare a Francesinha for dinner just for you


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

samantha?..


----------



## tcpor (Mar 29, 2007)

^^ where is Portugl, Dani? :horse:


----------



## alentejolover (Jun 26, 2007)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> Oh thank you.... but i'm hungry, maybe you could prepare an Açordinha for me :cheers: I swear i prepare a Francesinha for dinner just for you


Oh thanks...Açordinha on the way:lol:


----------



## alentejolover (Jun 26, 2007)

daniel322 said:


> samantha?..


Fox?...seria bom:lol:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

de facto nao me admiraria nada que este thread fosse tanga :lol:


----------



## Filipe Santos (Apr 14, 2008)

DPRK-Traveler said:


> I also saw this photo:
> http://farm1.static.flickr.com/114/313263635_a3240ff5fa.jpg?v=0
> What is that building?



Amoreiras Shopping Center!

Perhaps you should see this: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=534114


----------



## Mateus_ (Feb 12, 2007)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> de facto nao me admiraria nada que este thread fosse tanga :lol:


Ainda tens duvidas?


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

a dúvide existe sempre. certezas só as teria vendo o IP do forista  e caso isto seja um clone de alguém, estamos perante um exemplo absoluto de complexo de inferioridade... mas assim a rebentar a escala! mesmo acima do proprio tekno_lx, que depois de ver portuenses a dar conselhos para uma estadia em lisboa, teve a enorme lata de desaconselhar o porto e denegrir a nossa imagem. o mais engraçado seria mesmo se este nick fosse um clone do tekno_lx :rofl: aí a que não havia escala mais elevada em complexo de inferioridade :lol:


----------



## DPRK-Traveler (Jul 23, 2008)

tcpor said:


> My dear, without wanting to argue to much with you about
> things you don't know (and, at it seems, you even care!), I continue to tell
> you Oporto (or Porto) is a medium city, like as Lisbon and those are data and
> information from European Union! Lisbon as (in is Metropolitan Area) 2,5
> ...


I live in Guangzhou, China.
I know Faro because I came to Portugal via-Faro Airport. In my hometown we
know Algarve (not Faro) and Lisbon!
I'm sorry if I don't know Oporto (and those who adviced me back in my hometown
don't too).
Back in Guangzhou some people that already have visited Portugal gave me a
list of cities to visit:
- Lisbon and Sintra
- Algarve
- Coimbra
- Guimarães

And a friend of mine that did an "Alentejo Tour" said to visit:
- Beja
- Alqueva
- Elvas and Olivenca

(you have weird names in Portugal!!)




Mateus_ said:


> DPRK : Democratic People's Republic of Korea, best
> known as North Korea.


No, I'm not from DPRK, I'm from China, but I visit DPRK often!



TeKnO_Lx said:


> btw you should see Stadium of Luz, its way more beautiful then Sporting, i
> think theres tours ( ask at one of the gates or at the shop near the
> stadium)



Sporting?

I saw some photos of that "Stadium of Luz", but I can't see any photos of it
finished... Is it finished yet?



Daniel_Portugal said:


> DPRK-Traveler: basing on the thousands and
> thousands of chinese and indian immigrants here, and the huge japanese
> touristic excursions, i really think Oporto is well known in Asia  Three of
> sister cities of Oporto are Macao, Nagasaki and Shangai  maybe *YOU
> ...


I visit Macao quite often, but I never heard of Oporto... but hey, I see in
wikipedia that "my" city has some sister cities, that I never heard off, like
Viña Del Mar, Linköping, Yekaterinburg and Arequipa...


----------



## DPRK-Traveler (Jul 23, 2008)

Filipe Santos said:


> Amoreiras Shopping Center!
> 
> Perhaps you should see this: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=534114


That thread has great buildings!
I went to Nations Park this morning, and I saw two beautiful buildings near the Mall!! How tall are they?
And there is an awesome tower really near the river! Great!
And the bridge is awesome... and gigantic! The most beautiful I've haver seen!!


----------



## tcpor (Mar 29, 2007)

DPRK-Traveler said:


> (...)
> I saw some photos of that "Stadium of Luz", but I can't see any photos of it
> finished... Is it finished yet? (...)


Of course, it's finished! It was built to get European Football Finals 4 years ago...


----------



## DPRK-Traveler (Jul 23, 2008)

tcpor said:


> Of course, it's finished! It was built to get European Football Finals 4 years ago...


Really?! Do you have photos of it?


----------



## Lissabona (Feb 24, 2008)

DPRK-Traveler said:


> That thread has great buildings!
> I went to Nations Park this morning, and I saw two beautiful buildings near the Mall!! How tall are they?
> And there is an awesome tower really near the river! Great!
> And the bridge is awesome... and gigantic! The most beautiful I've haver seen!!




Have you been in the downtown area? I can help you there, in Augusta street tomorrow heheh


----------



## alentejolover (Jun 26, 2007)

^^
hno: :lol:


----------



## Lissabona (Feb 24, 2008)

Pelo menos sou útil à Humanidade


----------



## alentejolover (Jun 26, 2007)

Nossa...quanta frescura:lol:


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

DPRK-Traveler said:


> And the bridge is awesome... and gigantic! The most beautiful I've haver seen!!



It is the longest bridge in Europe.


----------



## DPRK-Traveler (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi!
During the last days I went to Downtown Lisbon (Baxa?), and I went to a meeting in Coimbra!
I loved both!

I still want to see modern buildings. People told me to go near the Embassy of Spain... Can anyone tell me where it is, and if there I could find good modern buildings?


----------



## Lissabona (Feb 24, 2008)

^^ take the subway to Praça de Espanha and to Oriente - here you'll find lots of modern buildings


----------



## Ricardo Jorge (Jul 7, 2005)

Meus caros companheiros internautas Portuenses e Lisboetas-Benfiquistas. 

1. Efectivamente para quem vem de Shangai ou whatever, Lisboa é uma cidade muito média e o Porto, por muitas voltas que se dê à questão, é, em si, uma cidade pequena.

2. Mais um facto: nunca houve nenhum estádio do Benfica terminado, e nem reboco tem... todos os estrangeiros perguntam quando estará acabado :lol:

3. A maneira como vocês argumentam com o homem para rebater as ideias que ele trouxe não lhe darão vontade nenhuma de repensar qualquer posição. Pelo contrário, afugentam-no e fazem redobrar-lhe a convicção.

Peço-vos desculpa, mas quanto mais uma pessoa se gabar de algo, pior é. 
Cria aquela sensação de nos estarem a vender um artigo à força num Souk.

E a sabedoria milenar "Louvor Em Boca Própria É Vitupério" continua bastante actualizada e internacional


----------



## TeKnO_Lx (Oct 19, 2004)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> DPRK-Traveler: *basing on the thousands and thousands of chinese and indian immigrants here, and the huge japanese touristic excursions, i really think Oporto is well known in Asia * Three of sister cities of Oporto are Macao, Nagasaki and Shangai  maybe *YOU *don't know Oporto so much, (like i dunno even the name of most of the asian cities), but for example, this japanese knows it for sure! :rofl: But yeah, the Universe where Oporto is most well known is in the Ocident World, indeed. In fact Oriental and Ocidental worlds are a little bit split in terms of recognition, from one side to other.
> 
> Well, i'm leaving. Good trip here in Portugal  tight Hugs from Porto :hug:


es tão engraçado. vê-se mesmo que nunca saiste de Portugal :lol:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

^^ sou engraçado não sou? :lol: se os milhares de imigrantes e turistas a que eu me refiro me conhecessem, achariam o mesmo.  e caso tu tivesses a ousadia de sair da segunda circular e vir aqui ate ao porto para me conhecer, tambem irias achar  mas como não tens, e não sabes nada de nada do que se passa fora do teu pequeno eixo, as tuas balelas não me afectam.

ps: passei ao lado da tua casa (sim, porque eu tenho a ousadia de sair do porto) e vi que eh ganda pato bravo... ainda vens praki mandar bitaits :rofl: ao menos deves ter umas vistas sobre o parque de monsanto... ouvi dizer que ha la umas meninas.... quem sabe tu possas ir la e "get a life" com elas.... quem sabe se o fizesses nao sentisses necessidade de exaltar o teu enorme complexo de inferioridade, quando vens praki dizer mal dos outros 

totózito


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Go to one of the miradouros in uptown Lisbon with a fantastic panorama over the city, and don't forget to dine at the fado restaurants, where the food is typical as well as the whole environment, live music... try the caldo verde, the famous cabbage soup with smoked ham. 
Get a tram, greet Fernando Pessoa at Café Brasileira in uptown quarter Chiado. Have a café and don't forget the fantastic pastry in Belém!









Castle and Largo do Carmo, where the military threw the dictatorship out on the April 25th 1974 and where a famous gothic monastery's ruins lie there since the destruction of the church in the 1755 earthquake...


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

acho que o jovem já deve ter voltado à China...:lol:


----------



## Lissabona (Feb 24, 2008)

Este não perguntava por edificios modernos? tive um q me perguntou por isso haha do siza.. mas nao era devia ser este moço, era asiático tbm


----------



## alentejolover (Jun 26, 2007)

Quando for a Lisboa tenho de ir a um desses postos de turismo...

Parecem ser bastante animados


----------



## Lissabona (Feb 24, 2008)

^^ hahaha oh se são!


----------



## alentejolover (Jun 26, 2007)

hno: :lol:


----------



## DPRK-Traveler (Jul 23, 2008)

Lino said:


> Go to one of the miradouros in uptown Lisbon with a fantastic panorama over the city, and don't forget to dine at the fado restaurants, where the food is typical as well as the whole environment, live music... try the caldo verde, the famous cabbage soup with smoked ham.
> Get a tram, greet Fernando Pessoa at Café Brasileira in uptown quarter Chiado. Have a café and don't forget the fantastic pastry in Belém!
> 
> 
> ...


I went to the Castle, and Lisbon is really pretty seen from that point!
Awesome city!

I went to Bairo Alto, to a club and the only bad thing that I've found was the paintings in the walls!

I'll be back to China (Beijing) in the 7th of August. But I'll leave Lisbon tomorrow
I'll probably return to Lisbon soon (probably some days after the Olympics), because I have some unfinished business here in Portugal.
This time I'll go to Beijing from Lisbon (Cascais Airport) with a stop-over in Luanda.


----------



## DPRK-Traveler (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm going to Cascais now, where I will get on the plane to Luanda and then to Beijing!
Good luck in the Olympics (I hope to hear the Portuguese Anthem in the Olympic Stadium), and I'll be back soon!


----------

